# Selling Whole House Integration



## shazam (Apr 16, 2007)

Have or do any of you try to sell whole home integration to your clients?

I really think that this market only has potential in certain geographics.
Calif, Colo, and NY, NJ, Phila.

I have taken classes and seminars, but the market just doesn't seem to be here.....in So. Md.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

I think this may be more of an "urban" thing. There is some in Baltimore, but now that we have a "sister" company that does security, communications, and other "low-volt" stuff, I wouldn't see much of it anyhow.


----------



## DPDT (Nov 3, 2007)

shazam said:


> Have or do any of you try to sell whole home integration to your clients?


It's a pretty easy sell for me. Large vacation properties where the client's only there a couple of weeks a year. Automated heat, lighting, security, remote monitoring.


----------



## GregS (May 22, 2007)

I sell it all the time 

However, the big qualifying thing is an HO that will actually justify the extra expense.

Once you know that, then you can easily sell it based on the 'coolness' factor. 

Know your stuff and sell the sizzle.


----------



## Heatsink (Jan 7, 2008)

Have any of you ever used the BTicino automation system? Its a fancy Italian range that looks great in the glossy magazines, but I'm unsure of how difficult (worthwhile) it is to setup/install.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

I do 'integration' for offices etc. But most folks here are none too keen at the momentfor home use. I think the systems are probably ahead of their time just now. Only the wealthy or gimmick freaks seem at all interested

Frank


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

I have tried and still try to some extent to sell automation/ integration but there just isn't the market for it here that you could find elsewhere. About the most we ever get is installing low temp alarms that dial preset numbers.


----------



## GregS (May 22, 2007)

Here's an idea that recently worked for me on a custom.. Sell the fact that you can put in a single or double gang switch plate to control lights as opposed to a bank of 16 sliders with a bunch of labels.

Set scenes, tie it in with alarm controls, etc.. Lots you can do.


----------

